# Hindu Temple, C&C Please



## guzziknight (Aug 3, 2010)

Took these today at a Hindu Temple in Lilburn, GA. All hand held HDRs. Please tell me what you think.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 4, 2010)

They are nicely done, but I feel they somehow lack in contrasts. I would expect HDR to be contrast-y-er. If that is a word at all   . (Have more contrast would be the right way to put it, I think). It need not be much ... but as they are, they appear slightly "flat" (if that is what you can also say about photos that don't involve direct flash). 

The building as such is really impressive!!!


----------



## guzziknight (Aug 4, 2010)

It was a flat day, overcast. That's the kind of thing I need to see better on my computer.

How do these look. I upped the contrast a little.


----------



## cpolaris502 (Aug 5, 2010)

Much better than the first. Good job on the HDR part of it, the pictures themselves are a little boring for me though.


----------



## guzziknight (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks, unfortunately, they are very restrictive on where you can take pictures. Also, they only allow visitors from 9am-6pm, so the lighting will pretty much suck all the time. I had to do what I could with what was there, and my limited time.


----------



## ann (Aug 6, 2010)

this building is white, or at least the last time i saw it , it was white. What happened?

also on monitor they are not sharp. handholding for HDR is not really a good idea imho.


----------



## guzziknight (Aug 6, 2010)

You are correct, the building is white. I'm sure the color has something to do with the HDR. I'm still figuring it out. 

I didn't have my tripod, and since they are so strict on the rules, I wasn't sure I could use it anyway. I know that handholding's not the best way to go, but it works in a pinch.


----------



## ann (Aug 6, 2010)

ah, no tripods, allowed then.

i have been meaning to go over there one day and see what i could come up. I have had several students who have tried some night photos there.

how many images, and what was the white balance set on, that may have influenced the color?


----------



## guzziknight (Aug 6, 2010)

Actually, I don't know if tripods are allowed. I just didn't use it.

White balance was on auto, three exposures. Did Auto Exposure Bracket, -1-0-+1. Used High Speed Drive to take all three shots in one go so there would be little to no movement.

I'd love to do some night shots there, but the close at 6, so it would have to be in winter.


----------



## ann (Aug 6, 2010)

i thought perhaps the white balance was on shady.


----------

